

The MPAA’s Attempt to Revive SOPA Through a State Attorney General - choult
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-mpaas-attempt-to-revive-sopa.html

======
higherpurpose
I hope this and _this_ [1] finally get Google to stop _giving in_ to the MPAA
and "going beyond and above the law" to meet their requests, as if MPAA will
_ever_ be satisfied without having a Great Firewall of America and the kind of
control the Chinese have over the Internet.

I also hope Google _finally_ understands that _any_ , and I mean ANY (yes,
even the child porn filters) sort of "censorship infrastructure", _can_ and
_will_ be used as an excuse to force or at least pressure them to censor
_more_ \- always _more_. So from now on, Google should be extremely careful
about what kind of censorship requests they fulfill.

[1] - [http://torrentfreak.com/furious-google-ended-mpaa-
antipiracy...](http://torrentfreak.com/furious-google-ended-mpaa-antipiracy-
cooperation-141212/)

